# Craftex mini milling machine



## woodnut (Jan 30, 2012)

While I was at BusyBee the other day I was looking at this mill.

http://www.busybeetools.com/products/MILLING-M{47}C-MINI-DIGITAL-READOUT-MT3.html

I am thinking of starting to save up for one and was wondering if anyone had one or used one?
It will be sometime before I can get it so I thought I should at least start asking some questions.

I am not married to this one, just thought it look half decent for the price. The one review was good.

Thanks 
John


----------



## bronson (Jan 30, 2012)

i Have read lots on people buying mills and the first thing is always buy the version with an r8 spindle. Different companies offer the same size mill with an r8 spindle. They say it is easier to but tooling. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## ninefinger (Jan 30, 2012)

+1 on what Bronson said. R8 is easier to get tooling. MT3 limits you almost to what you can get from Busy Bee, but R8 opens up way more sources. Also, you'll find MT3 collets are more expensive (check the BB website and compare R8 collets to MT3)
Busy bee have the same model for $300 more in an R8 spindle (the CX600 http://www.busybeetools.com/products/MILLING-MACHINE-DIGITAL-READOUT-R8.html) . Note that I believe this is the same as the Grizzly G0704 mill http://www.grizzly.com/products/Drill-Mill-with-Stand/G0704 so that even after shipping you're further ahead buying from Grizzly (and they do ship to Canada now).

Edit: Sign up to get Grizzly's catalog if you've never ordered from them before and the catalog comes in with a coupon code for 5% off (thats $50 on a 1K order) - code is good for the year to let you save up your money. 

Mike


----------



## chuck foster (Jan 30, 2012)

john you might want to ask brian rupnow about that mill as i think he has one.

chuck


----------



## Cbowler (Jan 30, 2012)

Machine Tool Warehouse in Cambridge ON has some nice machines as well and competitively priced.
Cheers,
Cole


----------



## Chazz (Jan 31, 2012)

I have a CT129N, go for the CX600! When I got the CT129N, it was the only & biggest 'bench-top' column style mill\drill available, 3/4HP motor, MT3 Spindle. The CX600 has 1HP motor & R8 Spindle. 

Also, don't bother with the 'stock' stand, although sturdy, it's too short and 'nil' for storage. I got the 'Grey' 95408 side rider, the 18" x 18" foot print is perfect, as well, the side cabinet will be perfect for any DRO\CnC electronics upgrade. The stock stand (in my case) was part of the sale price but now is a perfect grinder stand!  

I also added about 200Lbs in angle, channel and plate steel, (IMHO when it comes to 'Milling', the more rigid\massive the better,) as well as the 100 or so pounds of tooling in the drawers.

If I was doing this again, I'd definately get the CX for a 'bench-top' mill.

That's my I-wish-the-CX600-was-available-four-years-ago opinion.

Cheers
Chazz


----------



## steamboatmodel (Jan 31, 2012)

Have you looked at Atlas Tools
1 HP Milling and Drilling Machine with Digital Read Out
$1,399.00 In Stock
http://www.atlas-machinery.com/prod...ng-and-Drilling-Machine-with-Digital-Read-Out
If I had had the Cash thats what I would pick up but, I have just picked up Princess Auto's Mini mill version http://www.princessauto.com/pal/product/8145096/Milling-Machines/1/2-HP-Milling-Machine $420.03 This included a MT3 Mill chuck set with 8 collets from 1/8" to 5/8".
Grizzly's $674.00
http://www.grizzly.com/products/Mini-Milling-Machine/G8689
While looking at Grizzly"s I found this one 
http://www.grizzly.com/products/Mini-Horizontal-Vertical-Mill/G0727 wondering about it at Price:** $894.00 
Regards,
Gerald


----------



## lazylathe (Jan 31, 2012)

Also have a look at this place:

https://www.machinetoolswarehouse.com/xcart/catalog/index.html

Great guy to deal with and helps you out if you have any issues with the machines.
I bought an SX2L and had a problem with the board a few months later.
One e mail later i had a replacement part!
Not just the main board but the smaller one with the pot on too!

Andrew


----------



## woodnut (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks guys. 
It seems that an R8 collect is what I should be looking for better options for tooling. I haven't looked though all of the links get, but will in the next few days. 

I am sure I will have more questions. 

Thanks again

John


----------



## mygrizzly1022 (Feb 3, 2012)

HI John

  I would tend to agree on the R8.However there are times when I wonder had I went with the MT3, would be able to use my MT3 collet collection in the headstock of my lathe? 

Regards ...Bert


----------



## PeterboroughRon (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi thanks for having me. I need big help

I have a Craftex milling machine and I moved it across my shop floor.
When I went to start it up, it wouldnt start. I removed the front panel and there was a wire off from somewhere.
I referred to the schematic that came with the machine but it doesnt make sense to me.
I need someone to tell me where this wire goes, if I cant figure it out, I just wasted $2300 (Canadian)

The wire thatS off comes right of the inside of the fuse holder. I need someone to open front panel and see where this wire goes or send me pictures.

PLEASE HELP I NEED THIS THING UP AND RUNNING.

Thank you very much

Ron


----------



## PeterboroughRon (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi thanks for having me. I need big help

I have a Craftex milling machine and I moved it across my shop floor.
When I went to start it up, it wouldnt start. I removed the front panel and there was a wire off from somewhere.
I referred to the schematic that came with the machine but it doesnt make sense to me.
I need someone to tell me where this wire goes, if I cant figure it out, I just wasted $2300 (Canadian)

The wire thats off comes right of the inside of the fuse holder. I need someone to open front panel and see where this wire goes or send me pictures.

PLEASE HELP I NEED THIS THING UP AND RUNNING.

Thank you very much

Ron


----------



## Jyman (Sep 12, 2015)

Couldn't you go back to BB and have a look at another one to see where the wire goes? 

But when I look at the drawing it looks like it should be connected to the KM wire.


Sent from my iPhone using Model Engines


----------



## Dunc1 (Sep 12, 2015)

Acc to my local BB there is a replacement R8 spindle for this mill. I have not installed it so no info on difficulty, suitability etc


----------



## Tin Falcon (Sep 12, 2015)

ron post a picture of your mill and the connections maybe someone here can help if not do you have any friends that are electricians. 
Tin


----------

